# Griezmann dice addio all'Atletico



## Snake (14 Maggio 2019)

Quella di sabato col Levante sarà l'ultima partita di Griezmann con i colchoneros. Secondo Marca nella giornata odierna il nazionale francese ha comunicato ai dirigenti dell'Atletico la decisione di lasciare il club per approdare al Barcellona. 

I blaugrana pagheranno la clausola rescissoria di 125 milioni.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quella di sabato col Levante sarà l'ultima partita di Griezmann con i colchoneros. Secondo Marca nella giornata odierna il nazionale francese ha comunicato ai dirigenti dell'Atletico la decisione di lasciare il club per approdare al Barcellona.
> 
> I blaugrana pagheranno la clausola rescissoria di 125 milioni.



Mah.

Curioso di vederlo fuori dal contesto Atletico. Per me non vale quei soldi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quella di sabato col Levante sarà l'ultima partita di Griezmann con i colchoneros. Secondo Marca nella giornata odierna il nazionale francese ha comunicato ai dirigenti dell'Atletico la decisione di lasciare il club per approdare al Barcellona.
> 
> I blaugrana pagheranno la clausola rescissoria di 125 milioni.



*L'Atletico Madrid ha confermato l'addio di Griezmann sui propri canali ufficiali.*


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quella di sabato col Levante sarà l'ultima partita di Griezmann con i colchoneros. Secondo Marca nella giornata odierna il nazionale francese ha comunicato ai dirigenti dell'Atletico la decisione di lasciare il club per approdare al Barcellona.
> 
> I blaugrana pagheranno la clausola rescissoria di 125 milioni.



Un affare per l'Atletico. Griezmann per me uomo piccolo, soprattutto dopo le manfrine dell'anno scorso per farsi raddoppiare l'ingaggio. Si liberano di 44 milioni lordi di ingaggio (il secondo più pagato in rosa non arriva a guadagnarne la metà) e incassano un centinaio di milioni al netto della percentuale che andrà alla Real Sociedad.

Quest'anno Griezmann avrebbe dovuto giustificare lo status di super star e uomo-Atletico dopo l'investitura dell'anno scorso e invece, appena un anno dopo (e dopo aver insistito sulla clausola a scalare), guarda caso saluta tutti e va a prendere un, ennesimo, contratto ricchissimo lontano da Madrid. 

Occhio comunque al mercato il uscita del Barça, che con De Ligt, De Jong e Griezmann avrà già fumato quasi 300 milioni. Qualcuno (Coutinho direi praticamente sicuro, Malcolm probabile) partirà.


----------



## Andris (14 Maggio 2019)

evidentemente la voglia di avere il pallone d'oro o la champions hanno prevalso,perchè lo stipendio è già record e più di così cosa vuoi chiedere.
temo che la situazione con la Francia che domina l'abbia reso meno umile e motivato negli ultimi tempi con l'Atletico,anche nella gara decisiva contro la juve a torino è stato un ectoplasma.
sarebbe potuto diventare la storia del club per tanti anni,mentre ora lo è solo per i goal segnati


----------



## MarcoG (14 Maggio 2019)

125 milioni in un contesto in cui ne chiedono 100 per Belotti e per Savic... 
Il problema è semmai il suo ingaggio fuori scala...


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2019)

più che altro questi mo finanzieranno il mercato dei gobbi, già me li vedo 100 mil per la frode di Dybala


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> più che altro questi mo finanzieranno il mercato dei gobbi, già me li vedo 100 mil per la frode di Dybala



È già scritto che sarà così. Come il Barça che butterà un’altra annata ingaggiando Koeman come allenatore dopo aver speso un’ira di Dio.


----------



## Goro (14 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quella di sabato col Levante sarà l'ultima partita di Griezmann con i colchoneros. Secondo Marca nella giornata odierna il nazionale francese ha comunicato ai dirigenti dell'Atletico la decisione di lasciare il club per approdare al Barcellona.
> 
> I blaugrana pagheranno la clausola rescissoria di 125 milioni.



Ormai i club top hanno il potere economico di fare qualsiasi acquisto quindi 125 mln sono la normalità oggi e nessuna sorpresa per l'operazione in quanto se ne parlava già dall'anno scorso... Griezmann va a guadagnare ancora di più e a vincere facile, scelta semplice


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> È già scritto che sarà così. Come il Barça che butterà un’altra annata ingaggiando Koeman come allenatore dopo aver speso un’ira di Dio.



sembra che resti Valverde, ha la vecchia guardia dalla sua


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> più che altro questi mo finanzieranno il mercato dei gobbi, già me li vedo 100 mil per la frode di Dybala



che polli.... ma perchè dybala? perchè?


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> sembra che resti Valverde, ha la vecchia guardia dalla sua



Non ci credo, cioè ancora peggio  
Che dire, buona annata buttata! Quest’anno ha dimostrato che non basta più avere Messi o Ronaldo per arrivare in finale.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che polli.... ma perchè dybala? perchè?



Piace a Simeone, se ne parla da tempo.


----------



## Andris (14 Maggio 2019)

se dovesse andar via allegri penso che dybala resti a torino,è stato l'allenatore a renderlo un'ameba e venderlo ora farebbe guadagnare molto meno della scorsa estate per esempio.
prima per farlo giocare per forza l'ha trasformato in centrocampista che non vede la porta,poi quando è andato fuori forma l'ha sbattuto in panchina.
quando lo chiamava "tuttocampista" in conferenza per giustificare che giocasse a km dalla porta se non di spalle ti faceva venire il prurito alle mani di menarlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> 125 milioni in un contesto in cui ne chiedono 100 per Belotti e per Savic...
> Il problema è semmai il suo ingaggio fuori scala...



con 40 milioni di ingaggio


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Piace a Simeone, se ne parla da tempo.



è incredibile che possa valere certe cifre un giocatore così. solo la juve riesce a fare certi affari


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è incredibile che possa valere certe cifre un giocatore così. solo la juve riesce a fare certi affari



Quest’anno allegri lo ha distrutto.
Di certo non è un fenomeno ma quando vedi certi prezzi in giro, il dybala dell’anno scorso 90 milioni li vale (intendo nel mercato attuale) se hai pagato 70 milioni mahrez, 80 milioni kepa, 45 malcom ecc.
Poi se rimane allegri me lo tengo volentieri.

Per quanto riguarda griezmann concordo con l’admin, non vale quei soldi ed è un po’ sopravvalutato. Di certo non è il top che vogliono far credere


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> con 40 milioni di ingaggio



Gli daranno 40 milioni?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quella di sabato col Levante sarà l'ultima partita di Griezmann con i colchoneros. Secondo Marca nella giornata odierna il nazionale francese ha comunicato ai dirigenti dell'Atletico la decisione di lasciare il club per approdare al Barcellona.
> 
> I blaugrana pagheranno la clausola rescissoria di 125 milioni.


È forte, non ai livelli di Messi e Ronaldo, ma è forte. Ad avercelo noi un Griezmann in questo momento.


----------



## vota DC (15 Maggio 2019)

Bimbi dell'Ajax > Grizzlyman
E' forte solo con la licenza di uccidere, una specie di Chiellini più violento e meno viscido.


----------



## sunburn (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente la voglia di avere il pallone d'oro o la champions hanno prevalso,perchè lo stipendio è già record e più di così cosa vuoi chiedere.
> temo che la situazione con la Francia che domina l'abbia reso meno umile e motivato negli ultimi tempi con l'Atletico,anche nella gara decisiva contro la juve a torino è stato un ectoplasma.
> sarebbe potuto diventare la storia del club per tanti anni,mentre ora lo è solo per i goal segnati


C'è da dire che negli ultimi due anni il gioco offensivo dell'Atletico si è involuto parecchio e per un attaccante dev'essere molto frustrante. Quest'anno nella liga l'Atletico ha segnato 53 gol in 37 partite. Per capirci: noi abbiamo fatto 50 gol in 36 partite.
Ci sta che si sia rotto e voglia andare altrove. Come ci sta che voglia avere la possibilità di vincere qualcosa.


----------

